# Installing printer w/o cd



## HappyYooper (Jan 26, 2005)

I lost the CD that installs my printer to my lap top...can someone help explain to me how/if I can install it w/o the cd?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Try to install and see what happens. It could be plug and play.......

If that does not work, look for drivers on the companies web site or the web via google


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Go tot he manufacturers website and look for Drivers for your model. Download them from there, lots of times you can just run them other times you have to start the install printer routine and then browse to where you saved them from.
Give us the make and model of the printer we can be more specific.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

Just Google the printer name and Drivers. You'll find it on the manufacture's website.


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

What printer is it and what operating system are you using?


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

It may just be plug and play. If windows most likely the drivers are already there. Try It.
I know my Old HP that had used for years hike running XP, all I just plugged it into my iMac and Bingo it worked.
The only thing was when it came to use the Scanning Part, I had to get the CD and download the drivers, but the printer itself worked great with what the computer already had on it.


----------

